# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الدبابات السورية تعزز انتشارها في حماة ومقتل العشرات

## Sad Story

دبابات في مدينة حماة يوم الاثنين

*رويترز - عززت الدبابات السورية انتشارها في حماة واحتشدت خارج المدينة الواقعة في شرق سوريا فيما تجاهل الرئيس بشار الاسد التنديد الدولي المتزايد بالهجمات على المحتجين وتقول الولايات المتحدة انه قتل الفي شخص يعارضون حكمه.

وفي حماة قال سكان ان قصف الدبابات استؤنف وانهم يخشون من سقوط أعداد من القتلى اكبر من العدد الذي تم تقديره وهو 135 منذ بدء الحملة العسكرية على المدينة يوم الاحد.

وكان الرئيس الراحل حافظ الاسد والد بشار قد أرسل دبابات الى حماة وقتل الالاف لاخماد تمرد مسلح عام 1982 .

وقال مقيم لرويترز في مكالمة قصيرة بالهاتف الذي يعمل بالقمر الصناعي "انهم يضربون منطقة الحاضر والاحياء المحيطة بطريق حلب. التيار الكهربائي لايزال مقطوعا."

وطردت سوريا معظم وسائل الاعلام المستقلة منذ بدء الانتفاضة المندلعة منذ خمسة اشهر على 41 عاما من حكم عائلة الاسد مما يجعل من الصعب التحقق من روايات الشهود والتصريحات الرسمية.

وقال مقيم اخر في منطقة الصابونية وهو يملك مشروعا صغيرا وطلب عدم نشر اسمه يوم الخميس "دوت أصوات قصف الدبابات والاسلحة الالية الثقيلة في حماة طوال اليوم. نخشى من سقوط المزيد من الشهداء معظم من يسكنون في الحي الذي أسكن به فروا."

وتابع أن افراد ميليشيا موالية للاسد ويعرفون باسم الشبيحة يفرغون الشوارع قرب الحرم الجامعي لتنظيم مسيرة مؤيدة للاسد و"كأن شيئا لم يكن في حماة."

ويقول نشطاء ومقيمون ان 130 شخصا قتلوا في الحملة التي بدأت حين أرسل الاسد قواته الى المدينة يوم الاحد.

وقالت وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية هيلاري كلينتون ان واشنطن تعتقد أن قوات الاسد مسؤولة عن قتل اكثر من الفي سوري في هجماتها على المتظاهرين السلميين خلال الاحتجاجات الشعبية.

واكدت كلينتون مجددا أن الولايات المتحدة تعتقد أن الاسد فقد شرعيته في سوريا وقالت ان واشنطن وحلفاءها يعملون على استراتيجية لممارسة مزيد من الضغط تتجاوز العقوبات الدولية الجديدة التي أعلن عنها امس الخميس.

وأضافت قائلة للصحفيين "نعمل على مدار الساعة لمحاولة جمع اكبر قدر ممكن من التأييد الدولي لاجراءات قوية ضد النظام السوري. انني انتمي الى مدرسة يعلو فيها صوت الافعال على صوت الاقوال."

وفي شرق سوريا قال سكان بدير الزور ونشطاء ان مئات الدبابات وناقلات الجنود المدرعة تجمعت في الايام القليلة الماضية خارج المدينة خاصة عند تقاطع على طريق سريع يؤدي الى دمشق.

وتزايدت التوترات في المدينة الواقعة بالشرق هذا الاسبوع بعد أن خطفت الشرطة السرية في دمشق الشيخ نواف الخطيب شيخ قبيلة البقارة والذي ينتقد صراحة الحملات على المتظاهرين الداعين للديمقراطية.

وفي الاسبوع الماضي توغلت الدبابات في دير الزور وبلدة البوكمال على الحدود مع العراق. وشهدت البلدتان احتجاجات قوية على حكم الاسد.

وقال نشطاء ومنظمات ان القوات السورية قتلت بالرصاص اربعة محتجين قرب دمشق وفي جنوب سوريا بعد صلاة التراويح يوم الخميس حين فتحت النار على مظاهرات تطالب باسقاط الاسد.

وقال عبد الله أبازيد -وهو عضو في اللجان التنسيقية للثورة السورية- ان ثلاثة محتجين قتلوا واصيب عشرة اخرون على الاقل بجروح في بلدة نوى قرب درعا مهد الانتفاضة المستمرة منذ خمسة اشهر ضد حكم اسرة الاسد.

وأبلغ أبازيد رويترز "المظاهرات تندلع يوميا بعد صلاة التراويح في درعا والبلدات المحيطة."

وقالت لجان التنسيق المحلية وهي جماعة ناشطة أخرى ان محتجا قتل في ضاحية القدم قرب دمشق عندما طوقت اربع حافلات مملوءة بقوات الامن مظاهرة هناك واطلقت النار على الحشد.

وقال شهود وناشطون مدافعون عن حقوق الانسان ان قوات الاسد قتلت يوم الاربعاء سبعة متظاهرين على الاقل بعد صلاة التراويح في أنحاء البلاد.

وفي مؤشر على أن الحملة على حماة والمدن السورية الاخرى تعزز موقف المجتمع الدولي ضد الاسد قال الرئيس الروسي ديمتري ميدفيديف الذي قاومت بلاده تنديد الامم المتحدة بالوضع في سوريا ان الاسد يجازف بمصير محزن اذا فشل في المصالحة مع معارضيه.

وتحدث بعد يوم من تأييد روسيا التي لها قاعدة بحرية في سوريا لبيان صادر عن مجلس الامن الدولي ندد بانتهاكات حقوق الانسان المنتشرة على نطاق واسع واستخدام السلطات السورية للقوة ضد المدنيين.

ووسعت الولايات المتحدة نطاق عقوباتها على سوريا يوم الخميس لتشمل محمد حمشو وهو رجل اعمال كبير ونائب بالبرلمان.

وتقول واشنطن انه واجهة لمصالح الاسد وشقيقه ماهر الذي يقود مباشرة قوات من الطائفة العلوية التي تنتمي لها عائلته وتقود الحملات العسكرية.

ولم ترق الخطوة التي اتخدتها وزارة الخزانة الامريكية الى الدعوات التي وجهها معارضون سوريون وبعض أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الامريكي لاستهداف قطاع النفط والغاز السوري لاعطاء دفعة للعقوبات التي لم يكن لها أثر يذكر على تكتيكات الاسد.

كما وافق الاتحاد الاوروبي على توسيع نطاق العقوبات على سوريا. وقال وزير خارجية النمسا مايكل شبندليجر ان سوريا تزداد عزلة.

وقال "نظرا للعنف الذي يمارسه النظام بدم بارد ضد شعبه فان جبهة الدول التي تبسط يد الحماية على القيادة السورية بدأت تتفتت."

وفي حماة قال سكان ان الدبابات توغلت بميدان العاصي الذي شهد بعض اكبر الاحتجاجات ضد الاسد الذي تولى الحكم عقب وفاة والده عام 2000 . وانتشر قناصة على أسطح المباني وفي قلعة قريبة.

وتقول السلطات السورية ان الجيش دخل حماة ليواجه "جماعات ارهابية مسلحة" تهاجم المدنيين وتخرب الممتلكات. وتقول ان 20 جنديا قتلوا*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسبنا الله في من يقاتل المسلمين بغير وجه حق

تقبل مروري ساد ستوري

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا ريت يخلص الظلم  :Frown:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسبي الله عليهم ... مبارح على الاخبار اشياء مو طبيعيه ..

----------


## وسام المصري

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------

